# To trim around eyes, or not to?



## little d (Jul 25, 2006)

I do trim in the inside corners of Sophie's eyes mainly because that is where her staining is. I wash her eyes everyday and trim once a week and it is minimal, however I have noticed that a lot of dogs are not trimmed around the eyes? What do you do? What about between the eyes?


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

I share your concern and interest here because Emma doesn't have stains (fingers crossed) but does have "crusty hair" in between her eyes, and as it gets hard, despite being wiped everyday), it gets in her eyes and I can't figure out how to get rid of it!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've always cut the hair at the corner (inside corner) of the eyes. I also cut
straight across the bridge from one eye to the other. It seems to give a better
definition of the moustache and helps keep it out of the eyes, which may, in turn,
keep eyes from irritation..thus eye tearing and stain.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I've always cut the hair at the corner (inside corner) of the eyes. I also cut
> straight across the bridge from one eye to the other. It seems to give a better
> definition of the moustache and helps keep it out of the eyes, which may, in turn,
> keep eyes from irritation..thus eye tearing and stain.[/B]


Your babies always look so perfect. I wish there was a way you could sort of draw or diagram where you are cutting.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

I cute the hair on the inner corners of the eyes .. kinda hold the scissors straight across the bridge between the eyes and snip. I think it keeps her eyes looking clean and visible.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I don't trim the hair around Shotzi's eyes anymore. Her tear stains have disappeared ever since I began rinsing her eyes daily with an eye wash that contains Collyrium. This also helps to remove any little crusty things she gets from time to time.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I just started cutting the hair near her eyes and it has helped with the tearing.

~Elegant


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

If I go to Florida, can you do mine?







I guess that't kind of a long drive. Oh, but princess lives in California.......mmmmm.... 

Ever since we got the poodle nose cut, it's been growing. It was cute, but now it is inbetween, so we sort of look like a miniature shaggy dog. I love the way the cosy, toy, & princess look, but I cannot get her hair into a little ponytail, nor will she let me. I don't know if it is not cut right and we need more hair or what. By looking at the pictures I would have never guessed you cut the hair inbetween the eyes, but it is a much neater look. I think Massimo has a cute cut also. Actually they are all adorable in one way or another.
It is funny how they all have a different kind of look but similar. 

Does Shotzi (such a cute name) let you put drops in her eyes? I assume thats what they are. 

Kallie & Catcher have the best videos. It always makes me want another one. Although it would be my luck they would not get along so well.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> I don't trim the hair around Shotzi's eyes anymore. Her tear stains have disappeared ever since I began rinsing her eyes daily with an eye wash that contains Collyrium. This also helps to remove any little crusty things she gets from time to time.
> 
> Carla & Shotzi[/B]


I am curious to know how you rinse Shotzi's eyes? I bought an eye rinse with Collyrium, but Tango will NOT stay still for it!!! Any tips would be great.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I echo Julie's request on how to use the eye wash and HOW do you suggest to keep an 'active' dog still enough to use scissors near their eyes? I know some have suggested you hold them firmly (but without pulling) by their beard. Noelle is REAL active when it comes to having her fash washed - but I just keep working and sort of wrestling her with the warm washcloth. BUT - to do this with scissors around the eys -- no can do.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I echo Julie's request on how to use the eye wash and HOW do you suggest to keep an 'active' dog still enough to use scissors near their eyes? I know some have suggested you hold them firmly (but without pulling) by their beard. Noelle is REAL active when it comes to having her fash washed - but I just keep working and sort of wrestling her with the warm washcloth. BUT - to do this with scissors around the eys -- no can do.[/B]


I use scissors with rounded tips for around the eyes. They work just fine. For some reason when I get them near Catcher's eyes he is very still. I sort of take on a serious demeanor and I think he realizes that he needs to stay still. It may also be from experience at the groomer.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=238003
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do as some others here on the board do. I get a cotton ball ( pure cotton ) soak it with the eye wash and then press it to Indy's eye ..very lightly . I hold it there( very lightly) for a few seconds and Indy likes it because it is soothing, then I rub the cotton ball on the outer edges (his hair) of his eye to get any eye stains etc. Then I get a clean cotton ball and just dab it around the outside of his eye to dry it a bit. Then it is on to the next eye and repeat......after cleaning with eye wash I go over his eye area with a fine tooth comb ( a flea brush ) to clean out any eye boogies left behind and to groom his facial hair nice


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

We use the collyrium too - the only time we need to trim is if we get a little lazy with the collyrium which on Audrey really needs to be done every day. Sometimes we fall behind...







and then we need to trim a little.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

I don't remember where I read it, that trimming around the eyes is no good, because then when the hair starts growing it pokes the eyes. 
Well I read that just after Mac got his face trimmed.








and now the hair is growing right into his eyes...

at the same place I read that they suggested something... forgot the name, forgot the website.... sorry








to keep the hair away... some sort of cream... or gel... don't know...

but now I'm using the collyrium so I use a wet cotton ball to kinda put the hair in place. It's been working so far.


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

It seems that some people trim & some do not. We do not trim. I was just re-reading info on tear staining on our breeder's website & it says yeast infection in dogs ears can cause tear staining (dogs who live in humid climates tend to get this). Scooty gets ear drops for yeast infection of the ear. Also, hair must be kept out of the eyes. It says hair in the eyes can cause infections and major irritations, people have a tendency to cut the hair around the eyes. It says the hair only grows back and irritates the eye and to grow the hair and train it to lay down. So we have taken that advice. 

We also use the Collyrium and it works great for disolving the eye gunk. To my amazement, Scooty lets me drop it in his eyes. I would think it probably takes time for them to get used to it though.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

I gave up... it's kinda hard to train those little hair thingie to stay away from Mac's eyes... I just cut it yesterday.
It was funny because Mac stood still for the first time but kept following the scissors with his eyes. than after he saw what I did he freaked out. I didn't hurt him, didn't even touch him with the kiddie scissors I used...
so I wonder if hey hurt him at the groomers or something and he remembers..........


----------

